# Anyone familiar with GCC cutters?



## amarok (May 23, 2009)

Howdy!

I was wondering if anyone is familiar with the GCC brand of cutters? I was looking at picking up a 24" Bengal, but I was hoping someone would have some first-hand knowledge of their operation, quality, performance, etc.

I have a 34" Seiki that I've been using. It does OK as long as whatever I'm cutting is fairly large. It's small-lettering capabilities pretty much suck. Plus, it's really lacking on the fine-tuning capabilities as well.

My budget is pretty tight right now (around $800) and I would like to get a fairly good quality 24" machine. I also have a Graphtec CRP (which I love).

If anyone has any info about the GCC cutters (or might know of another comparible machine), I would greatly appreciate it. Basically, my main requirements are: 1) minimum 24" capable, 2) can cut small letters (1/4-3/8") well, 3) has a stand.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

I have a GCC Jaguar IV. 

We've had it about a year. I feel it cuts pretty well, but 90% of the time I'm cutting twill and the other time I'm cutting rhinestone transfers. 

I just started cutting heat press vinyl last week. 

Not sure what you consider small lettering, but the smallest I've done with twill is an inch and the about .75 inches in the vinyl.

So far no problems. I got my cutter from Digital Arts and I have had great customer service. 

I'd recommend actually seeing any cutter in action before purchasing though.


----------



## pixnstix (Apr 6, 2009)

I have a GCC Bengal 24" cutter, and I'm extremely happy with it. I use it for :

- Heat Press Vinyl
- Sign vinyl
- Temporary tattoo stencils

On the sign vinyl I've cut some fairly small letters and cut out images with success, it would handle 1/4' letters without a problem from my experience.

This machine has a capacity to use up to 400g downforce, which helps with the tattoo stencil material, which is way thicker than the normal vinyl.

Bryan - Pixnstix


----------



## EastMesaHandmade (Mar 17, 2009)

It has been awhile, but was wondering if you decided on a vinyl cutter? I have a Bengal that I would like to sell (brand new). Couldn't get it to work with a Mac...


----------



## amarok (May 23, 2009)

I haven't yet. What are you asking for the cutter?


----------



## EastMesaHandmade (Mar 17, 2009)

I got it from Specialty Graphics. They have it on sale right now for $995. I can throw in 10 yards of FDC Premium Paint Mask. I would like to get $750. It is brand new. I have had it out of the box, attached to my computer, but it has never cut anything! I had problems connecting it to my computer. Took it to my in-laws and it connected with no problems on a PC. I don't want to buy a new pc to get this thing to run...so I am selling.


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok, Purchased the GCC Jaguar IV for the Stone Stencil System. We have a 2 GX-24's already. Well we have some large orders of vinyl decals and want to use the GCC for the order because of the great tracking it has. Well we start the order and it cuts perfect for about the first 12" across the 24" vinyl roll. Then the left side of the 24" roll looks like it barely even cut it at all? It is like as it tracks across from right to left the blade is going higher and doesnt cut through the vinyl enough to even weed it. So I have a 24" cutter but only the the right 12" of the cutter works pretty much? I have wasted a tom of vinyl already? Please any help with this would be great? 

Thanks


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Matt...just wondering ...do you have stand. When I had a GCC before a Puma III and Jag IV..cutting was not tracking well...with a stand it improved to what was advertised.. But in your case...did you buy from DAS..if so shoot them an email support message they will get back...if not from them perhaps they can help they are a great company or have been with me...other wise go to your vendor


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes Charles, I have a stand but just have it on a desktop because I am out of room for the stand. I have both on my GX-24s on a desktop as well and they work perfect. Here is a video of what is happening. 

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0FbP4YCen4[/media]


----------



## afan06 (May 22, 2008)

I had the exact same problem with my Sable. Tech support never responded to my email, but I figured out the problem.

Take your pen unit (the bronze thing) out of the holder you will notice that there is ring about 3/4 the way up. There is actually a slot in the "pen unit holder" that that is supposed to slide into, right not you have it sitting on top. 

This will fix your problem.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Something is uneven there. Funny that what afan06 said actually happened to me when I first started testing this cutter. I would try that, but if that is not the case, inspect your cutting strip. Something is not right for it to be doing this.


----------

